# Does anyone sell Raspberry EO?



## 2lilboots (Jan 2, 2013)

I will admit I have only checked 2 sites, but I like have lavender FO and raspberry FO smell together.  So I ordered some lavender EO and wondered if raspberry EO is available?  I will keep searching, but if anyones know of a source I would love the heads up.


----------



## Genny (Jan 2, 2013)

There's no such thing as raspberry eo, so if you find it somewhere, don't waste your money.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks!  I was wondering why it was difficult to find.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

That does sound like an awasome FO combo.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 3, 2013)

The only fruits that you can find essential oil from are in the citrus family!


----------



## Genny (Jan 3, 2013)

I just remembered seeing a raspberry ketone aroma chemical at NDA.  It's soluble in oil.
I have no idea if the scent survives saponification though.  Just thought I'd throw it out there in case you want to experiment.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> That does sound like an awasome FO combo.


 
You throw some chocolate FO in there as well and it is just heavenly!


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

Genny said:


> I just remembered seeing a raspberry ketone aroma chemical at NDA.  It's soluble in oil.
> I have no idea if the scent survives saponification though.  Just thought I'd throw it out there in case you want to experiment.


 

I am all about experimenting so thanks for the info!


----------



## walkinwounded (Jan 26, 2013)

Somewhere along my life I remember reading something about the Concentrate Juice Industry and how they distill fruit similar to the EO process, and some of the by product is like EO hydrosol called fruit essence, maybe this is what your thinking, and supposedly it is very fragerant??? I believe LotionCrafter sells this stuff similar to Extracts and their use


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2013)

walkinwounded said:


> Somewhere along my life I remember reading something about the Concentrate Juice Industry and how they distill fruit similar to the EO process, and some of the by product is like EO hydrosol called fruit essence, maybe this is what your thinking, and supposedly it is very fragerant??? I believe LotionCrafter sells this stuff similar to Extracts and their use



These are lovely in lotions and serums,  but the fragrance will not survive the lye monster.


----------



## walkinwounded (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy crabfish. I actually came across something, somebody is calling rasberry absolute!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.whitelotusaromatics.com/...-absolute-30-in-undenatured-perfumers-alcohol


----------



## Genny (Jan 31, 2013)

walkinwounded said:


> Holy crabfish. I actually came across something, somebody is calling rasberry absolute!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.whitelotusaromatics.com/...-absolute-30-in-undenatured-perfumers-alcohol




Actually it's from the leaf, not the fruit themselves.  Although I'm not sure how that's going to smell.  The leaves on our raspberry bushes don't smell that much different form any other leaf. :Kitten Love:


----------



## walkinwounded (Feb 1, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, leaf smell,lol. I'll just role around in the grass.


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

walkinwounded said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, leaf smell,lol. I'll just role around in the grass.



Which oddly enough is another very popular scent. 
 Although I wouldn't pay $40 an oz for it.


----------

